# Homemade switch/fuse box for a jon boat



## G Lap (Jan 11, 2012)

I have got a lot of good ideas from this site, so I wanted to post a couple pics of my home-made switch and fuse box in case it helps anyone. I used an Otterbox, and mounted a piece of plexiglass in it. On the plexiglass, I mounted a fuse block and my switches. I sanded one side of the plexi with a fine sandpaper, then painted the back of it. I mounted it on one of the back corner braces of my jon boat, right next to my depth finder. I ran my wires for the front light, interior lights, and livewell inside 1/2" CPVC that is tucked behind the rib on the side of the boat from the back corner of the boat, all the way to the front deck. This size CPVC fit perfectly in this rib.


----------



## countryboy210 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sharp Looking Switch/Fuse Set-Up ! =D> 

More Pics Of The Rest Of Your Boat ?


----------



## Cartman (Jan 12, 2012)

That's really cool


----------



## G Lap (Jan 12, 2012)

countryboy210 said:


> Sharp Looking Switch/Fuse Set-Up ! =D>
> 
> More Pics Of The Rest Of Your Boat ?



I posted pics of my whole boat on the "Post a Pic of your Boat" thread in the boat house. Should be at the very end.


----------



## arkansasnative (Jan 12, 2012)

very VERY clean! Im really liking that setup... may steal it whenever i decide to get a new boat project!


----------



## lets fish salt (Jan 13, 2012)

sharp looking !for sure ,not like the thing the man I got my boat from !sharp idea! may try that my self :idea: "lets fish salt"


----------



## Jay415 (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice and clean! Great job!


----------



## gouran01 (Jan 14, 2012)

Def thanks for the idea, super clean, protected and far easier to reach than the arm twistin, back bendin, leg stretchin, head bangin attempts to replace a fuse under the console!


----------



## KRS62 (Jan 16, 2012)

sell them babies on ebay!


----------



## G Lap (Jan 17, 2012)

KRS62 said:


> sell them babies on ebay!



I work way too slow to ever make a profit on anything I make. Have fun doing it though.


----------



## overboard (Jan 17, 2012)

too bad you didn't post this earlier. I like this idea, and would have used it on my boat. nice job!


----------

